# File system Cluster



## abhay4589 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can Somebody point me at links, which shows me how to build the storage cluster like *GFS *in linux using *FreeBSD and ZFS?*


----------



## vermaden (Oct 18, 2012)

Here: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=hast+zfs+freebsd


----------

